# Moon



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Watched "Moon" last night.
I thought it was a pretty good movie.
Definitely gives "human resources" a whole new meaning.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

It was not good but brilliant movie.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah - I really liked it. Very well done.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I DVRed this recently... and then watched a couple of nights ago.

Also impressive that it is mostly a 1-man show... (2 if you count the voice of Kevin Spacey).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What I liked about it... it was a throwback to the more cerebral sci-fi that you saw in the years before _Star Wars_ Nothing exploded, it was just simple and thought provoking.


----------



## RichardMcCarty (Jul 14, 2007)

I wanted to like Moon, but I had a real problem with the computer voice ("Hey, there's Kevin Spacey!" every time) and figuring out which protagonist I was supposed to care about. Intriguing premise though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In a way you were supposed to care/root for everybody... even Spacey-robot... I guess the "evil" corporation was the bad guy, but in truth... even they probably weren't really evil... that's just what apparently was an accepted way to do that kind of business was in the future.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i watched it on netflix streaming last night; they ranked it @ 4.5 stars (out of 5 possible) for me. I'd probably give it a 2.5. 


I thought sam rockwell, who's acting talents i've always enjoyed, did a fine job. 


It was a decent movie; I liked the concept, but felt they took too much time getting to the point. We knew what was going on long before they confirmed it.


----------

